# this guy fought the Lathe and the lathe won



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

here is a little video i found a wile back i tough i would put it up here
very lucky kid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0PzPfzLeDa0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

*sigh*....where's Darwin when you need him? :laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dang lucky that just didn't snap his leg in two.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

The future of America ladies and gents, kinda scary.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i have to bet he won't ever work on a piece of machinery with the electric still on. heres your sign!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think he was working on it, I think he was trying to see if he was strong enough to stop the head the headstock when the power was turned on. I think there may be a teacher somewhere that was a little lax on teaching safety to these kids.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Now I know how BO got into office. They let people like that guy vote.

You can't fix stupid, but hopefully, stupid will remove itself from the gene pool.


----------

